# I have no clue



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Saw this fish and the lfs didnt know what it was it was just labled as piranha.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

How big is it?


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Need some clearer pics but I would say maybe s. maculatus.


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

I'm leaning toward mac as well.
Interesting marking he has there...


----------



## JustJoshinYa (Mar 25, 2006)

kinda looks like a sanchezi to me


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

looks like a Mac/spilo to me.


----------



## roccov12345 (Sep 26, 2008)

I vote Mac...


----------



## sapir (Jun 20, 2008)

mac/spilo


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Ja said:


> Need some clearer pics but I would say maybe s. maculatus.


Thats what I am thinking based on the body shape....it would be nice to get a clearer pic though.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

At time of pics-Is this a stressed fish?

A new pic could help more-


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Yes Ak this pic is definately stressed out and it is definately not a mac/spilo.

I'm actually thinking Humeralis, if you look closely at the shoulder area behind the gill plate you can see a blackish spot in the picture with the flash.
This fish has no color at all other than the black and silver.


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

I still think maculatus, can you try getting some clearer shots?


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

The terminal band is right to the edge, it's not a mac


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

I checked out humEralis on opefe and you might be right bro


----------



## sapir (Jun 20, 2008)

Trigga said:


> I checked out humEralis on opefe and you might be right bro


not to sound dumb, but how rare are s. humeralis?


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Well I've never seen one on this forum before


----------

